# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  how much per day... hgh

## Chev

Ive seen so many different ways to run hgh, so i figured i would ask. If you had 20 iu to run for the week how would you run it? All 7 days with less, or would you only run it 4 days of the week at 5iu? ....or somewhere in between? Ive seen guys running 20iu just once a week. So in your opinion what would you do?

Im running 3iu (5 and 2) at this point, and will be upping mine. Just curious to see who says what!

----------


## Belial10732

Anything less than 2 IU a day, for the average male, can really just be considered replacement levels. If you want any sort of benefit, based on what little empirical evidence we have I'd say 4-5 iu's at a given moment is the minimum. 

20 ius at once doesn't make much sense; given the half life of subcutaneous HGH, even that amount will have you returning to baseline levels after 16 hours- which means you're essentially basing your cycle on supraphysiological levels less than 10% of the time. Not truly enough for much in the way of systemic anabolism. True, it's a high peak, but total area under the dosing curve doesn't often correlate exactly to clinical endpoints.

I would support 4 days at 5 iu, ideally on training days. Doesn't matter if these days are consecutive or staggered; 1 versus 3 days off won't make any difference with regards to systemic response over time.

----------


## ScotchGuard02

I'd run it ED. That would be about 3iu/day. I believe that the HGH should be regulated daily not peak/valley going on and off.

----------


## ramacher

doesn't hgh reduce the size of your puitarity gland if used too much over time? that is why people recommend 2 days off per week

----------


## SlimmerMe

> doesn't hgh reduce the size of your puitarity gland if used too much over time? that is why people recommend 2 days off per week


5 days on-2 off is usually for monetary reasons... more often than not

----------


## lift_heavy

what are you stats? and what are you looking to do? i heard 2-4 iu for fat loss if your around 200 lbs. 5-8 iu for muscle gain. and yeah im pretty sure the 5 on 2 off is to save money cuz the stuff aint cheap.

----------


## Chev

> what are you stats? and what are you looking to do? i heard 2-4 iu for fat loss if your around 200 lbs. 5-8 iu for muscle gain. and yeah im pretty sure the 5 on 2 off is to save money cuz the stuff aint cheap.


stats 6'4"
age 31
255 pounds
14%bf

......im wanting to add some new muscle fibers as well as get to 9-10bf. I do alot of research and have seen SO many different people go so many ways. I was just wondering if i should change things up or not. Plus i like to ask dumb questions from time to time... lol!

----------


## mperk

Great thread!
Any opinions on combining it with T-4? and should that be cycled?

----------


## heavyrotation92

I've gotten up to 4 iu's per day now and I'm on week 3, starting to notice less joint discomfort and quicker recovery. not getting any sides, it takes quite a while to start noticing fat loss benefits though I hear.

----------


## Lifeguard102

I started a protocol which involves cyling with in cycle to help accelerate hyperplasia.
It can be found here.
http://chemicalmass.com/showthread.p...ight=Riptropin

I use GH + Igf x5 ED for a month.
I begin with 10 iu GH + 100 mcg Igf-lr3 ED.

IMO microdosing avoids sides associated with GH and allows me to reach steady state plasma levels much faster.

Belial + Scotch you 2 are welcome to check this out.  :Wink/Grin: 

Life

----------


## ScotchGuard02

Links to other posts will be edited out. One of the admins will probably do it later.

As for 10iu/ed HGH + 100mcg/ed igf-lr3 5x per day. I'm not a big fan of HGH for anabolic results. It's too costly and AAS can get you there faster and cheaper. HGH is great for maintenance once you've achieved your goal. As for igf-lr3 100mcg/ed 5x per day, I think this is too much. I like to take 60mcg eod or every 3rd day immediately PWO. Keep up the bilateral injection into the worked muscles for a 3 to 4 months cycle. The IGF receptors are most active immediately PWO. More igf will be taken into the muscles PWO then any other time. If your goal is to focus the absorbtion of the IGF into the muscles you should pin immediately PWO. If you inject on non workout days the igf-lr3, with long half life, will go throughout the body looking for IGF receptors. There are plenty of them in your intestines. Thus the distended belly look many say is caused by IGF. By taking smaller amounts of igf-lr3 pwo you give your IGF receptors a chance to reset and thus absorb more into the muscles rather than the intestines. This is the regiment I follow. My .02

----------


## Chev

> Great thread!
> Any opinions on combining it with T-4? and should that be cycled?


Im running 100 mcg, so far so good.

----------


## JimInAK

I run 50mcg of T4 with my maintenance dose of 2iu/day HGH. If/when I go on cycle with Test/ Deca or ?... I increase my dose to 4 iu (or more if I can afford it)/day, in two daily doses, with 100mcg of T4/day.

My maintenance dose is very low but I am over 50 years old and find the low dose beneficial for the maintenance of my health.

----------


## TODouble2

i always increase my dose while on cycle, but my maintenance dose is 5 iu... along with 100mcg T4.... 

while on cycle, i take 5iu in the morning sub Q, and another 5iu post workout IM

in my opinion, the thing that matters is the total amount of GH taker per week. however i split it up doesn't seem to make much difference... but then again, everyones different.

----------

